# a(c)tor



## solinvictus

Bom dia a todos,
Gostaria de saber se há consenso em torno de uma maneira prática (oxalá elegante também) de ter em conta as grafias do Brasil e de Portugal, num mesmo texto.

Por exemplo:
Os a(c)tores Lima Duarte e Ricardo Pereira são ó(p)timos.
Os a-c-tores Lima Duarte e Ricardo Pereira são ó-p-timos.

Obrigado!
PS No acordo ortográfico reescrevem na íntegra tónico/tônico


----------



## MOC

Como me parece que sabe, no Brasil essas palavras são escritas "atores" e "ótimo" enquanto que em Portugal se escrevem "actores" e "óptimo".
Se o que procura, é saber se existe consenso na medida em que escolhendo uma das duas grafias estaria completamente correcto nos dois países, então parece-me que não. Estas palavras são escritas sempre nas formas acima. Existe consenso isso sim, na forma como são escritas em cada um dos países. Julgo que como para essas palavras também se passe o mesmo com outras em que haja diferenças mínimas de ortografia, como o caso das consoantes mudas.

EDIT: Após reler o seu comentário fiquei na dúvida se percebi mesmo o que está a perguntar. Se calhar não percebi mesmo.


----------



## olivinha

Acho que vc deve escolher uma e mantê-la sempre durante um mesmo texto (ou frase, etc). As duas são corretas, as duas são oficiais. E elegantes, claro!  
Então, escolha entre _ator_ ou _actor_, mas a(c)tor, não.
Quando escrevo em inglês, por exemplo, minha referência é sempre a americana, então escrevo _center_ (e não _centre_), apologize (e não _apologise_). Já pensou se tivesse que escrever _I'm going to the theatre/er_? 
O


----------



## Outsider

olivinha said:


> Acho que vc deve escolher uma e mantê-la sempre durante um mesmo texto (ou frase, etc). As duas são corretas, as duas são oficiais.


De acordo. Por enquanto, é essa a melhor solução. Usar as duas grafias ao mesmo tempo fica feio. Guie-se pelo seu público-alvo, Solinvictus.



			
				solinvictus said:
			
		

> No acordo ortográfico reescrevem na íntegra tónico/tônico


Sim, para sublinharem que ambas as grafias passarão a ser consideradas corre(c)tas. No entanto, o texto do acordo também diz que cada um deve escrever de acordo com o seu diale(c)to, isto é, como fala.


----------



## Joca

solinvictus said:


> Bom dia a todos,
> Gostaria de saber se há consenso em torno de uma maneira prática (oxalá elegante também) de ter em conta as grafias do Brasil e de Portugal, num mesmo texto.
> 
> Por exemplo:
> Os a(c)tores Lima Duarte e Ricardo Pereira são ó(p)timos.
> Os a-c-tores Lima Duarte e Ricardo Pereira são ó-p-timos.
> 
> Obrigado!
> PS No acordo ortográfico reescrevem na íntegra tónico/tônico


 
Concordo com Olivinha no que respeita manter a coerência na escrita (ou ortografia), o que, em última instância, vai depender do público-alvo, ou seja, o público que vai ler.

Tenho uma pergunta que pode parecer improcedente, mas faz muito tempo que não ouço o Português como é falado em Portugal. Então, minha dúvida é a seguinte: os portugueses dizem aCtor e óPtimo, pronunciando o C e o P respectivamente, ou essas letras são mudas e representam apenas resquícios da raiz latina?

Obrigado.

JC


----------



## solinvictus

Obrigado pelas respostas.

Acho que MOC não percebeu mesmo! Espero que este comentário permita clarificar.

(Quando disse "oxalá elegante" não me referia às grafias respectivas, mas ao método para conjugá-las.) 

Olivinha... Mas é o que se faz no Acordo ortográfico. Lembro o exemplo que dei acima " quanto ao acento tónico/tônico,..."
O acordo não está em vigor ainda, eu sei.

Compreendo o seu ponto de vista, mas como pretendo que o meu texto não seja catalogado como "português de Portugal" no Brasil, ou vice-versa, quero uma solução. O problema é que ambas grafias são oficiais- dentro das fronteiras de cada um! Querer utilizar a língua comum torna-se complicado num texto destinado a ser lido por todo o lado.
O exemplo do inglês não vale porque as excepções são tão raras, para além que estão reconhecidas nos dicionários de referência US/UK.

Certamente já encontrou na net algum artigo cujo autor tivesse a mesma preocupação que tenho agora: ter em conta as susceptibilidades de cada um. Sei que o meu público é por vezes bastante "chatouilleux" no que diz respeito às grafias próprias.
A falta de melhor, vou repetir as palavras como faz o Acordo. Escolher uma o outra nao me satisfaz porque sei que criaria anticorpos nalgumas pessoas, pelo menos ficaria a boa vontade.


----------



## solinvictus

Joca said:


> Concordo com Olivinha no que respeita manter a coerência na escrita (ou ortografia), o que, em última instância, vai depender do público-alvo, ou seja, o público que vai ler.
> 
> Tenho uma pergunta que pode parecer improcedente, mas faz muito tempo que não ouço o Português como é falado em Portugal. Então, minha dúvida é a seguinte: os portugueses dizem aCtor e óPtimo, pronunciando o C e o P respectivamente, ou essas letras são mudas e representam apenas resquícios da raiz latina?
> 
> Obrigado.
> 
> JC


 
São mudas. São resquícios da raiz latina. Etimologia.

Agora, o público que vai ler vai ser global. 50% Brasil, 50% Portugal-África. Daí a minha questão.


----------



## solinvictus

Outsider said:


> De acordo. Por enquanto, é essa a melhor solução. Usar as duas grafias ao mesmo tempo fica feio. Guie-se pelo seu público-alvo, Solinvictus.
> 
> Sim, para sublinharem que ambas as grafias passarão a ser consideradas corre(c)tas. No entanto, o texto do acordo também diz que cada um deve escrever de acordo com o seu diale(c)to, isto é, como fala.


 
OK. Como fala. Mas eu digo "ator" e escrevo "actor". Droga.  
Cumprimentos, Outsider.


----------



## Outsider

Joca said:


> Então, minha dúvida é a seguinte: os portugueses dizem aCtor e óPtimo, pronunciando o C e o P respectivamente, ou essas letras são mudas e representam apenas resquícios da raiz latina?


As consoantes não se pronunciam como tal. Em parte são etimológicas, mas a razão principal para mantê-las foi que serviam para indicar que as vogais átonas que as antecedem se pronunciam abertas ("àtor" em vez de "âtor").

No caso de "óptimo", em que a vogal que antecede o "p" já é tónica, a razão para manter a consoante é analógica: outras palavras relacionadas têm um "o" aberto átono na mesma posição: optimização, optimal ("òt-"), etc.


----------



## Joca

solinvictus said:


> São mudas. São resquícios da raiz latina. Etimologia.
> 
> Agora, o público que vai ler vai ser global. 50% Brasil, 50% Portugal-África. Daí a minha questão.


 
Não sei se isto seria possível, mas eu faria, se fosse você, dois textos: um para Portugal e África e outro para o Brasil. Porque as diferenças não estão apenas na ortografia, mas também no vocabulário e na construção. Portanto, para evitar problemas...


----------



## solinvictus

Joca said:


> Não sei se isto seria possível, mas eu faria, se fosse você, dois textos: um para Portugal e África e outro para o Brasil. Porque as diferenças não estão apenas na ortografia, mas também no vocabulário e na construção. Portanto, para evitar problemas...


 
Obrigado Joca,
Não sei, pela minha experiência só a ortografia é que causa confusão na escrita: os brasileiros até apreciam geralmente um texto em português de Portugal (sempre pela minha experiência lá).
Eliminando os 95% dos gerúndios e os "reconheci ele" do lado Brasileiro, e eliminando as consonantes mudas em Português obtém-se um resultado bastante razoável, acho eu, uma lingua franca.


----------



## Alentugano

solinvictus said:


> O exemplo do inglês não vale porque as excepções são tão raras, para além que estão reconhecidas nos dicionários de referência US/UK.


Quase todos os grandes dicionários de referência contemplam as duas ortografias como, por exemplo, o Aurélio e o Houaiss.

Quanto à sua pergunta, não acho uma boa solução incorporar as duas ortografias em um único texto. Um facto: os portugueses estão MUITO mais familiarizados e habituados à ortografia brasileira do que o contrário. Now, it's up to you....


----------



## Joca

solinvictus said:


> Obrigado Joca,
> Não sei, pela minha experiência só a ortografia é que causa confusão na escrita: os brasileiros até apreciam geralmente um texto em português de Portugal (sempre pela minha experiência lá).
> Eliminando os 95% dos gerúndios e os "reconheci ele" do lado Brasileiro, e eliminando as consonantes mudas em Português obtém-se um resultado bastante razoável, acho eu, uma lingua franca.


 
Olá Solinvinctus

Se o assunto não for sigiloso, poderia nos dar um exemplo (uma ou duas frases) só para ver como vai ficar?

JC


----------



## olivinha

Sinceramente, Solinvictus, não entendi essa de _lingua franca_ quando já temos uma: a portuguesa. Quem entende o português do Brasil entende perfeitamente o de Portugal e vice-versa. 
Eu acharia meio estranho e confuso ler algo escrito assim, nem cá, nem lá, Humpty Dumpty em cima do muro.
O


----------



## Joca

olivinha said:


> Sinceramente, Solinvictus, não entendi essa de _lingua franca_ quando já temos uma: a portuguesa. Quem entende o português do Brasil entende perfeitamente o de Portugal e vice-versa.
> Eu acharia meio estranho e confuso ler algo escrito assim, nem cá, nem lá, Humpty Dumpty em cima do muro.
> O


 
Olivinha:

Não sei se concordo com o seu "perfeitamente". Ainda que eu não esteja a par de todas as diferenças entre o Português de Portugal e o do Brasil, creio que pode haver alguma confusão com alguns termos. É claro que o contexto ajuda, mas a confusão talvez dure alguns segundos. Se o texto incluir gíria então, a coisa fica ainda mais complicada.

Um abraço,

JC


----------



## olivinha

Oi, Joca.
Concordo que tentar chegar a um denominador comum quanto a termos, especialmente quando se trata de gírias, expressões muito regionais, etc, facilitaria o entendimento e evitaria confusões principalmente quando o material vai dirigido a um público internacional. Mas a questão que o Solinvictus levanta é sobre a grafia, ou pelo menos foi o que eu entendi. Neste caso, me quedo com o meu post 14.
O


----------



## Alandria

solinvictus said:
			
		

> O exemplo do inglês não vale porque as excepções são tão raras, para além que estão reconhecidas nos dicionários de referência US/UK.



Não são tão raras assim, não. As diferenças da ortografia britânica para a americana são facilmente perceptíveis e também são etimológicas.

Eu também, assim como Olivinha,  gostaria de saber que língua "franca" é essa. 

O Italiano também não usa essas consoantes mudas, porém há uma pausa no lugar que ficavam: Conta*tt*o (pausa entre a segunda e terceira sílaba).


----------



## MOC

solinvictus said:


> Obrigado pelas respostas.
> 
> Acho que MOC não percebeu mesmo! Espero que este comentário permita clarificar.
> 
> (Quando disse "oxalá elegante" não me referia às grafias respectivas, mas ao método para conjugá-las.)



Pois, só percebi agora. E concordo com o que disse a maioria. Escolha uma versão e preferencialmente siga-a sempre.
Sou português mas acharia bastante mais estranho ver um livro que alternava entre expressões e grafia portuguesas e brasileiras do que se visse um completamente em brasileiro.

Não quero que o que vou escrever agora seja mal interpretado, e espero que compreendam (portugueses e brasileiros) que isto é apenas uma opinião, mas parece-me exagerado dizer-se que não se entenderia um livro escrito em português do Brasil (por portugueses), ou um livro escrito em português de Portugal (por brasileiros).
Temos aqui imensas discussões interessantes entre portugueses e brasileiros e não me lembro de alguma vez ter tido quaisquer problemas em entender o conteúdo de qualquer comentário que tenha sido feito por uns e outros. Mesmo que ocasionalmente não se entenda uma palavra por ser gíria regional (isso acontece até entre pessoas de regiões diferentes no mesmo país), o conteúdo do texto é percebido perfeitamente.

Falando por mim, nunca me sentiria minimamente ofendido por ver um livro traduzido a português ser traduzido para o português do Brasil.

Por curiosidade: Se um brasileiro ler um texto em português europeu, como por exemplo uma notícia num jornal português, não consegue perceber o seu conteúdo? É que eu em geral penso que estou a ser compreendido, e não sou escritor nem nenhum doutorado nas áreas das letras.


----------



## Alandria

MOC said:


> Pois, só percebi agora. E concordo com o que disse a maioria. Escolha uma versão e preferencialmente siga-a sempre.
> Sou português mas acharia bastante mais estranho ver um livro que alternava entre expressões e grafia portuguesas e brasileiras do que se visse um completamente em brasileiro.
> 
> Não quero que o que vou escrever agora seja mal interpretado, e espero que compreendam (portugueses e brasileiros) que isto é apenas uma opinião, mas parece-me exagerado dizer-se que não se entenderia um livro escrito em português do Brasil (por portugueses), ou um livro escrito em português de Portugal (por brasileiros).
> Temos aqui imensas discussões interessantes entre portugueses e brasileiros e não me lembro de alguma vez ter tido quaisquer problemas em entender o conteúdo de qualquer comentário que tenha sido feito por uns e outros. Mesmo que ocasionalmente não se entenda uma palavra por ser gíria regional (isso acontece até entre pessoas de regiões diferentes no mesmo país), o conteúdo do texto é percebido perfeitamente.
> 
> Falando por mim, nunca me sentiria minimamente ofendido por ver um livro traduzido a português ser traduzido para o português do Brasil.
> 
> Por curiosidade: Se um brasileiro ler um texto em português europeu, como por exemplo uma notícia num jornal português, não consegue perceber o seu conteúdo? É que eu em geral penso que estou a ser compreendido, e não sou escritor nem nenhum doutorado nas áreas das letras.



Falando por mim, entendo sim, perfeitamente. Eu nem noto muito essas diferenças ortográficas (que também existem no inglês britânico e americano), porque é uma coisa tão pequena e compreensível que, por mim, é totalmente ignorado.


----------



## edupa

Alandria said:


> Falando por mim, entendo sim, perfeitamente. Eu nem noto muito essas diferenças ortográficas (que também existem no inglês britânico e americano), porque é uma coisa tão pequena e compreensível que, por mim, é totalmente ignorado.


 

Falando por mim, comprei (por engano) um livro enorme de receitas de tortas e bolos só pra descobrir que era em português de Portugal. Ganhei ontem dois outros livros de receitas lindíssimos, também em português europeu.

Resultado: principalmente em relação ao livro de receitas de bolos, eu simplesmente não consigo entender a imensa maioria das receitas.

(Aliás, amigos lusitanos, preparem-se que eu vou encher vocês de perguntas em breve!)

Ou seja, acho que é preciso ter cuidado. Como apontado anteriormente neste thread, os portugueses estão mais acostumados com o português brasileiro do que vice-versa. 

É isso.

Abraços


----------



## olivinha

MOC said:


> Escolha uma versão e preferencialmente siga-a sempre. Sou português mas acharia bastante mais estranho ver um livro que alternava entre expressões e grafia portuguesas e brasileiras do que se visse um completamente em brasileiro.  *Concordo.*
> 
> Mas parece-me exagerado dizer-se que não se entenderia um livro escrito em português do Brasil (por portugueses), ou um livro escrito em português de Portugal (por brasileiros).  *Concordo.*
> Temos aqui imensas discussões interessantes entre portugueses e brasileiros e não me lembro de alguma vez ter tido quaisquer problemas em entender o conteúdo de qualquer comentário que tenha sido feito por uns e outros. Mesmo que ocasionalmente não se entenda uma palavra por ser gíria regional (isso acontece até entre pessoas de regiões diferentes no mesmo país), o conteúdo do texto é percebido perfeitamente.  *Concordo.*
> 
> Por curiosidade: Se um brasileiro ler um texto em português europeu, como por exemplo uma notícia num jornal português, não consegue perceber o seu conteúdo? É que eu em geral penso que estou a ser compreendido, e não sou escritor nem nenhum doutorado nas áreas das letras.*Problema nenhum, claro que podemos entender o conteúdo. E claro que entendemos o que você escreve. O *


 


edupa said:


> Falando por mim, comprei (por engano) um livro enorme de receitas de tortas e bolos só pra descobrir que era em português de Portugal. Ganhei ontem dois outros livros de receitas lindíssimos, também em português europeu.
> 
> Resultado: principalmente em relação ao livro de receitas de bolos, eu simplesmente não consigo entender a imensa maioria das receitas.
> 
> (Aliás, amigos lusitanos, preparem-se que eu vou encher vocês de perguntas em breve!)
> 
> Ou seja, acho que é preciso ter cuidado. Como apontado anteriormente neste thread, os portugueses estão mais acostumados com o português brasileiro do que vice-versa.
> 
> É isso.
> 
> Abraços


 
Oi, Edupa.
Confesso que minha experiência com livros de receita é que são todos complicados. Acho que você poderia ter tido o mesmo problema com um livro de receitas brasileiro. Aliás, quer coisa mais regional que nomes de alimentos e receitas? Eu me imagino com um livro de receitas nordestinas e acho que seria incapaz de preparar um mísero acarajé. E quem não tem um livro de receita que nunca conseguiu usar? 
Para você, o que causava confusão neste seu livro de receita? Era a grafia? 
Sim, concordo que os portugueses estão mais acostumados com o português br que vice-versa, mas sinceramente, eu não tenho problema nenhum para entender o português pt. Bem, alguma palavra aqui e ali, mas me passa o mesmo conversando com alguém do norte ou do sul do Brasil.

O


----------



## Outsider

Alandria said:


> O Italiano também não usa essas consoantes mudas, porém há uma pausa no lugar que ficavam: Conta*tt*o (pausa entre a segunda e terceira sílaba).


Nesse caso, a consoante não é muda, mas dupla. Representa um som mais longo que uma consoante simples.


----------



## Alandria

edupa said:


> Falando por mim, comprei (por engano) um livro enorme de receitas de tortas e bolos só pra descobrir que era em português de Portugal. Ganhei ontem dois outros livros de receitas lindíssimos, também em português europeu.
> 
> Resultado: principalmente em relação ao livro de receitas de bolos, eu simplesmente não consigo entender a imensa maioria das receitas.
> 
> (Aliás, amigos lusitanos, preparem-se que eu vou encher vocês de perguntas em breve!)
> 
> Ou seja, acho que é preciso ter cuidado. Como apontado anteriormente neste thread, os portugueses estão mais acostumados com o português brasileiro do que vice-versa.
> 
> É isso.
> 
> Abraços






olivinha said:


> Oi, Edupa.
> Confesso que minha experiência com livros de receita é que são todos complicados. Acho que você poderia ter tido o mesmo problema com um livro de receitas brasileiro. Aliás, quer coisa mais regional que nomes de alimentos e receitas? Eu me imagino com um livro de receitas nordestinas e acho que seria incapaz de preparar um mísero acarajé. E quem não tem um livro de receita que nunca conseguiu usar?
> Para você, o que causava confusão neste seu livro de receita? Era a grafia?
> Sim, concordo que os portugueses estão mais acostumados com o português br que vice-versa, mas sinceramente, eu não tenho problema nenhum para entender o português pt. Bem, alguma palavra aqui e ali, mas me passa o mesmo conversando com alguém do norte ou do sul do Brasil.
> 
> 
> O



Concordo plenamente com a Olivinha.


----------



## edupa

olivinha said:


> Oi, Edupa.
> Confesso que minha experiência com livros de receita é que são todos complicados. Acho que você poderia ter tido o mesmo problema com um livro de receitas brasileiro. Aliás, quer coisa mais regional que nomes de alimentos e receitas? Eu me imagino com um livro de receitas nordestinas e acho que seria incapaz de preparar um mísero acarajé. E quem não tem um livro de receita que nunca conseguiu usar?
> Para você, o que causava confusão neste seu livro de receita? Era a grafia?
> Sim, concordo que os portugueses estão mais acostumados com o português br que vice-versa, mas sinceramente, eu não tenho problema nenhum para entender o português pt. Bem, alguma palavra aqui e ali, mas me passa o mesmo conversando com alguém do norte ou do sul do Brasil.
> 
> O


 

Oi, Olivinha.

Eu cozinho através de receitas com muita facilidade. Receitas nordestinas, americanas, já até cozinhei comida do Marrocos e chiensa. Em inglês e em português do Brasil. 

O que me pegou na compreensão das receitas em português europeu a que me refiro foi o vocabulário, palavras individuais e algumas expressões/locuções, das quais simplesmente não consigo depreender sentido. Isso depois de mostrar a alguns amigos que ficaram igualmente perdidos. 

Eu acabei deduzindo algumas palavras isoladas, como nome de produtos, mas a maioria das receitas ficaram comprometidas. 

Uma palavra de que me lembro é "robô de cozinha". Dentro do contexto, eles pedem pra que você coloque os ingredientes dentro de um robô de cozinha... Não dá pra saber se é batedeira, ou liquidificador, ou centrífuga, ou o quê.  

Há várias e várias outras palavras e locuções que, assim que eu me desmbaraçar de alguns compromissos profissionais, vou começar a perguntar por aqui. Caso contrário, eu simplesmente não tenho como aproveitar os livros... 

Abraços


----------



## olivinha

edupa said:


> Oi, Olivinha.
> 
> Eu cozinho através de receitas com muita facilidade. Receitas nordestinas, americanas, já até cozinhei comida do Marrocos e chiensa. Em inglês e em português do Brasil.
> 
> O que me pegou na compreensão das receitas em português europeu a que me refiro foi o vocabulário, palavras individuais e algumas expressões/locuções, das quais simplesmente não consigo depreender sentido. Isso depois de mostrar a alguns amigos que ficaram igualmente perdidos.
> 
> Eu acabei deduzindo algumas palavras isoladas, como nome de produtos, mas a maioria das receitas ficaram comprometidas.
> 
> Uma palavra de que me lembro é "robô de cozinha". Dentro do contexto, eles pedem pra que você coloque os ingredientes dentro de um robô de cozinha... Não dá pra saber se é batedeira, ou liquidificador, ou centrífuga, ou o quê.
> 
> Há várias e várias outras palavras e locuções que, assim que eu me desmbaraçar de alguns compromissos profissionais, vou começar a perguntar por aqui. Caso contrário, eu simplesmente não tenho como aproveitar os livros...
> 
> Abraços


 
Ah, então o seu problema não era com a grafia, era com o vocabulário, foi o que eu imaginei. 

Robô de cozinha é ótimo. Temos que descobrir o que é!

O

PS: Que legal que vc sabe cozinhar. Cozinhar bem é uma arte. Um dia eu chego lá.


----------



## MOC

edupa said:


> Oi, Olivinha.
> 
> O que me pegou na compreensão das receitas em português europeu a que me refiro foi o vocabulário, palavras individuais e algumas expressões/locuções, das quais simplesmente não consigo depreender sentido. Isso depois de mostrar a alguns amigos que ficaram igualmente perdidos.
> 
> Eu acabei deduzindo algumas palavras isoladas, como nome de produtos, mas a maioria das receitas ficaram comprometidas.
> 
> Uma palavra de que me lembro é "robô de cozinha". Dentro do contexto, eles pedem pra que você coloque os ingredientes dentro de um robô de cozinha... Não dá pra saber se é batedeira, ou liquidificador, ou centrífuga, ou o quê.
> 
> Há várias e várias outras palavras e locuções que, assim que eu me desmbaraçar de alguns compromissos profissionais, vou começar a perguntar por aqui. Caso contrário, eu simplesmente não tenho como aproveitar os livros...
> 
> Abraços



A culinária é provavelmente o domínio em que existem mais expressões regionais. Tanto a nível dos próprios alimentos como dos utensílios. Por exemplo, se uma pessoa da zona de Lisboa for a um cafézito na zona do Porto e pedir uma bica e uma napolitana ou uma merenda, só para citar alguns, pode até falar devagar e com nítida separação de sílabas que numa grande quantidade de vezes só vai conseguir alguma coisa quanto apontar para o que pretende, o mesmo se passando na viagem contrária. É aliás até mais fácil que as pesssoas do Porto entendam as de Lisboa (neste exemplo que dei), do que as de Lisboa entenderem as do Porto (digo por experiência). 
Este último facto deve-se provavelmente ao facto de na tv as expressões e vocabulário usados serem da zona de Lisboa e arredores, devido ao grande número de actores/realizadores/directores/pessoas ligadas à televisão dessa região, o que leva a que mesmo as pessoas que não são de lá  acabem por agora estar mais ambientadas a essas expressões. 
Ainda assim continuo a verificar mal-entendidos nessas situações.


----------



## Macunaíma

solinvictus said:


> Eliminando os 95% dos gerúndios e os "reconheci ele" do lado Brasileiro, e eliminando as consonantes mudas em Português obtém-se um resultado bastante razoável, acho eu, uma lingua franca.


 
Solinvictus, não se usam construções como essa em linguagem formal no Brasil. Só se escreve assim caso se esteja reproduzindo a fala de alguém à risca. Embora eu mesmo fale normalmente assim, eu uso os oblíquos inconscientemente ao escrever textos mais formais. Escrever isso em um texto formal o faria cair em desgraça por aqui também.

Agora, sinceramente, acho que você não deveria se preocupar com isso. Escolha a variante que você preferir, use uma linguagem enxuta e direta e pode ter certeza de que será bem compreendido por todos. Se você se ativer à mensagem mais do que a estilos, expressando-se de forma concisa e sem rodeios, muito provavelmente você reduzirá as chances de incorrer em regionalismos e usará um vocabulário comum a portugueses e brasileiros.

Abraço.


----------



## Odinh

O curioso é que já ouvi algumas vezes por aqui dizerem 'óptimo', assim mesmo, pronunciando o 'p'.


----------



## Alandria

Odinh said:


> O curioso é que já ouvi algumas vezes por aqui dizerem 'óptimo', assim mesmo, pronunciando o 'p'.



Deve ser bem arcaico isso, até onde eu sei, até em Portugal se abandonou essa pronúncia.
Minas tem umas expressões bem "lusas" que viraram arcaísmos no Brasil de modo geral como "haver de", "precisar de + verbo", etc...


----------



## Odinh

^ Não há nada de arcaico em 'precisar de + verbo' por aqui. Arcaico seria 'dever de + verbo' ('Você não devia de ter feito isso'), ainda em uso no interior.


----------



## Pedrovski

edupa said:


> Oi, Olivinha.
> 
> Eu cozinho através de receitas com muita facilidade. Receitas nordestinas, americanas, já até cozinhei comida do Marrocos e chiensa. Em inglês e em português do Brasil.
> 
> O que me pegou na compreensão das receitas em português europeu a que me refiro foi o vocabulário, palavras individuais e algumas expressões/locuções, das quais simplesmente não consigo depreender sentido. Isso depois de mostrar a alguns amigos que ficaram igualmente perdidos.
> 
> Eu acabei deduzindo algumas palavras isoladas, como nome de produtos, mas a maioria das receitas ficaram comprometidas.
> 
> Uma palavra de que me lembro é "robô de cozinha". Dentro do contexto, eles pedem pra que você coloque os ingredientes dentro de um robô de cozinha... Não dá pra saber se é batedeira, ou liquidificador, ou centrífuga, ou o quê.
> 
> Há várias e várias outras palavras e locuções que, assim que eu me desmbaraçar de alguns compromissos profissionais, vou começar a perguntar por aqui. Caso contrário, eu simplesmente não tenho como aproveitar os livros...
> 
> Abraços




Nem eu próprio sei o que é um "robô de cozinha"...


----------

